# Wireless netzwerk: Kanal ermitteln



## cycovery (27. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Hab erst gerade bei uns zuhause ein Wireless netzwerk eingerichtet. Allerdings werden nie die übertragungswerte erreicht, die möglich sein sollten. Ich weiss das das relativ komplexe Zusammenhänge sind, aber ich denke es könnte durchaus sein, dass es an den anderen Wireless netzen in unserem Block liegt - mit meinem Notebook sehe ich nämlich 6 Stück davon. Soviel ich weiss, sollte man bei mehreren Wireless netzwerken die Frequenzen möglichst weit auseinander wählen, um wenige Störsignale zu haben. Bei 11 Kanälen sind genau 3 Überschneidungsfrei möglich.

Wie finde ich nun heraus, welchen Kanal ich benutzen soll? gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszufinden, auf welchen Kanälen die anderen Netzwerke senden, ohne mich da einzuloggen (sie sind geschützt)?

Welche andere Möglichkeiten habe ich, um höhere geschwindigkeiten zu erhalten?

Habe einen Linksys WLAN Router mit bis zu 300Mbps der die folgenden standards unterstützt: IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11n (draft), WPA, WPA2, 802.1x, WEP, and Wireless MAC Filtering

Meine karte hat a/b/g standard



Dankeschön!


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich meine Cain (von Cain & Abel) kann soetwas ?
Habs grade nicht installiert, ansonsten fällt mir da Spontan nichts ein.

Ich hab aber das selbe Problem, zig Wlannetze in Reichweite, und die stören Ständig meines.
;offtopic:Am besten war ja der Nachbar der die selbe SSID wie ich nutzte, und dabei ist meine eigentlich doch sehr "Custom". Oder derjenige der ein Tool nutzt um "Ghostnetzwerke" zu erstellen, um die bösen Wardriver zu verwirren. 

Edit: Sh*t ich hab mein 1000.tes Posting verpasst :suspekt:


----------



## Grimreaper (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hab vor ner Weile ne WLAN-karte von Ralink in einen meiner PCs eingebaut und der zugehörige Treiber zeigte mir die belegten Kanäle an (die Verbindung ist nach Wechsel auf nen unbelegten Kanal auch viel besser geworden). Es ist also prinzipiell möglich. 

Falls dein WLAN-Adapter ne eigene Software mitbringt solltest du die vielleicht probieren. Ansonsten probier doch einfach die Kanäle einen nach dem anderen durch (sind ja nicht soooo viele) und schau wo dein Empfang am besten ist.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

versuch's mal mit Kismet (*nix) oder NetStumbler (Windows).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Um Herauszufinden welche Kanäle belegt sind sollte Kismet (*nix) oder NetStumbler (Windows) helfen. Wenn du den Kanal ändern willst musst du das auf deinem Router tun.

Es gibt immer nur 2 Arten ein Wlan "besser" zu machen:

1) Man "überbrüllt" die anderen. Sprich einfach Sendeleistung hochschrauben (das was jetzt kommt ist in D nicht erlaubt also auf eigene Gefahr). Stellt einfach die Firmware auf die ausen USA um und ihr habt die ca. 10 Sendeleistung oder halt Nr.2.

2) Du änderst die Frequenz(Kanal) und gehst somit Probs aus dem Weg. Ist aber nur begrenzt möglich.

Mfg Andre


----------



## cycovery (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Erst mal allen vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Hab jetzt mit Network Stumbler gescanned und meinen Channel auf 1 geändert (die andern 5 Netzwerke in Reichweite senden auf 6 und 11).

Network stumbler zeigt mir bei meinem netzwerk in der grafik mehr oder weniger konstant -40 decibel Signalstärke und konstant (1pixel linie am unteren rand der grafik) -100 decibel noise an. Wie ich das interpretieren muss, weiss ich leider nicht.

Meine verbindung ist aber immer noch total lahm!
Wenn ich auf
http://www.computerbild.de/dsltest/frameset.htm
den Geschwindigkeitstest mache, erhalte ich gradmal knapp
900 kbit/s down
150 kbit/s up

während ich die maximal möglichen 4000/400 meiner Internetverbindung locker erreiche, wenn ich das notebook per RJ45 an den Router hänge.


Was könnte sonst noch Probleme machen?


Dankeschön!


----------



## fanste (1. Februar 2007)

Liegt es evt daran, dass PC und Router zu weit auseinander sind? Damit hab ich auch manchmal Probleme.


----------



## cycovery (1. Februar 2007)

Ne, befinde mich beim Testen direkt neben dem Router, und hab auch sonst überall im Haus die selben Resultate . . .


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

Signaltstärke und Noise sind so ok, das sind Dämpfungswerte und sollten durch das Minuszeichen genau andersherum betrachtet werden. Noise sollte einen hohen wert haben und Signal einen niedrigen (wobei es ja durch das Minuszeichen wieder genau andersherum ist, aber passt so )
Was ich mir denken könnte, dein Router oder deine Wlankarte sind mit der Datenmenge über Wlan überfordert.
Was für einen Router haste denn?
 Vor allem die Router haben da oft Probleme, viele sind in der Hinsicht wirklich Schrott. Mein Routermuseum im Schrank kann dir da ein Lied von singen 
Ich würde testweise mal neue Firmware aufspielen und die Treiber der Wlankarte aktualisieren.


----------



## aargau (3. Februar 2007)

Es könnte sein das dir durch die verschlüsslung so viel Leistung gestolen wird... Ich hatee mit WPA2 nur Probleme und hab nun nur noch WEP 128Bit. Ich rate dir mal zu testen wie es ist wenn du dies so änderst. Auch ist es hilfreich nur einen Routr iM netzwerk zu haben. Allso wenn du ein modem mit Router hast diesen zu Deaktivieren. Ich erreiche  bei  mir 54Mbit/s. und kann vom Lokalen Netwzerk auch mit nahe zu dieser Rate Downloaden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

WEP ist aber mitlerweile fast genausogut wie ein offenes Wlan.
Also wäre wieder die Frage welche der Komponenten hier nicht mitspielen will.


----------



## aargau (3. Februar 2007)

Das ist so, WEP ist wirklich nichts mehr und ich kann es auch nur empfehlen für Leute welche nicht gerade in einem Hochhaus Wohnen bzw. Algemein nicht in der nähe von W-LAN   Hackern. Ich tippe bei mir daruf das der Router dann einfach nicht mer soviel Daten berechnen kann und daher mit WPA2 so langsam ist.


----------



## cycovery (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten. An der Verschlüsselung liegts in dem Fall kaum, denn ich benutze ebenfalls WEP mit 128 bit.

Am Router sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen. Es ist ein neuer Linksys router der mich gut 120€ gekostet hat.
Hier der link:
http://www-de.linksys.com/servlet/S...117003&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

Ich kenn mich mit routern nicht aus - aber mir wurde LINKSYS empfohlen und da hab ich einfach von denen den besten WLAN router genommen, den ich in dem Shop finden konnte.

Ist aber echt zum Mäuse melken, dass das jetzt trotzdem so lahm läuft (

Das Netzwerk, das aufgebaut wird, läuft bei 54Mbit/s - wird zumindest in der Statusanzeige angegeben.

Die Schlussendliche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist aber trotzdem total miserabel 

Ach ja - mein Laptop ist das einzige Wireless Gerät in unserem Netzwerk - und wir haben nur einen einzigen WLAN router. Die WLAN Karte meines Notebooks ist auch ziemlich gut (zumindest hab ich bei anderen WLANs eine sehr schnelle Verbindung mit hoher Reichweite). Es ist ein IBM Thinkpad t43p - ein bisschen älter als 1 Jahr.


Hat irgend jemand noch eine Idee, was es sonst noch sein könnte? Falls es irgendwelche anderen geräte als WLAN Netzwerke wären, die auf der selben Frequenz senden (z.b. bluetooth - oder handies - oder was weiss ich was es da sonst noch in dem Bereich gibt) - würde ich das dann am Noise beim "Network Stumbler" Scan erkennen?



Bin am Ende mit meinem Latein (ok - mein WLAN-Latein ist auch alles andere als umfassend  )


Bin für alle weiteren Tips sehr dankbar!


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Februar 2007)

Also Bluetooth sollte Networkstumbler nicht erkennen, zumindest nicht über die Wlankarte. Aber mit einem Handy kann man danach sehr gut suchen 
Ich bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher ob Bluetooth ein Wlan überhaupt stören könnte, die Frequenzen werden doch etwas auseinanderliegen.

Wenn dein Noise auf -100 DB steht, ist das gut.
Desto größer die Zahl bei Noise, desto weniger Störung hast du. Desto kleiner die Zahl bei Verbindungsstärke, desto stärker ist deine Verbindung.

Linksys ist definitiv gut, da kann ich nicht widersprechen. Nutze selber ein etwa günstigeres (60€) Model.

Hast du noch mehrere Rechner im selben Netzwerk hängen?
Wie ist denn der Speed vom Wlannotebook zu diesen Rechnern ?
Wenn da der Speed in Ordnung ist, liegt der Hund irgendwo anders begraben.

Hast du auch mal versucht auf WPA zu wechseln, oder einfach mal testweise komplett unverschlüsselt?
Ich selbst hab seit ich diesen Router habe nurnoch WPA, und erreich durchaus locker die 16Mbit meiner Internetverbindung.

Edit: Übrigens ist die Bluetoothreichweite so gering, dass vermutlich kaum ein Gerät deiner Nachbarn noch ein Signal zu dir in die Wohnung bringen könnte.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (15. April 2007)

Du könntest aber auch mal die Kanäle 2-5 testen.

Was hast du denn fürs Notebook für eine Karte?
Hast du uns ja noch nicht verraten oder nutzt du die interne?

Ich hatte das Problem damals auch mit meinem Wlan, habe mir nen AP von D-Link gekauft und eine PCMCIA-Karte fürs Notebook.
Als ich keine Verbindung zustande bekam, holte ich mir noch von D-Link eine PCMCIA fürs Notebook und schon klappte es.


----------

